# [OFF le mur] Hof... l'IPhone, ou "Retour à Fashionland".

## Temet

Mes amis, j'ai peur ...

Mattez moi ça > http://www.apple.com/iphone

Avec les vidéos qui vont bien.

Si même moi j'ai du mal à réprimer le "t'ain de sa mère, ça claque du slip, je veux le même" ... alors que je suis pourtant sur le site d'Apeule, je n'ose imaginer l'angouement du grand public, j'ai nommé "Gérard le beauf" (toutes mes excuses aux Gérard qui liront ce message).

Certes, le truc a le mérite de bouger un peu les choses qui n'ont pas assez évoluées ces 10 dernières années ... mais Apple, c'est aussi "Apologie des DRMs, technologies liées et enfermement de l'utilisateur dans une prison" ... et en bonus, l'utilisateur il est super content de n'avoir aucun droit o_O'.

Bref, zavez la trouille aussi ????????

Un pas de plus vers une non liberté?Last edited by Temet on Wed Jan 10, 2007 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Quelle non liberté ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un téléphone et un ipod dans le même boitier, côté ipod c'est déjà verrouillé et ça tout le monde le sait, mais côté téléphone ils doivent utiliser des normes ouvertes et je ne vois pas où est le danger.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Quelle non liberté ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un téléphone et un ipod dans le même boitier, côté ipod c'est déjà verrouillé et ça tout le monde le sait, mais côté téléphone ils doivent utiliser des normes ouvertes et je ne vois pas où est le danger.

 

Non les normes ne sont pas ouvertes. Fin oui et non en fait. Par exemple, dans le nouveau telephone fonctionnant sur une base Linux (OpenMocco je crois) tout est open-source...sauf le module gsm. Obligé de le mettre à part ainsi que l'api d'accès. 

Il faut dire que pour faire valider un téléphone au niveau des normes, la batterie de test coûte 500 000 euros (bon heureusement: certaines grosses boîtes sous-traitent ce genre de service et le prix est donc bien divisé). Fin bref, du coup plutôt que de redevelopper la couche gsm etc... qui coûte les yeux de la tête ils sous-traitent et achetent des modules existants...mais proprios. 

Bon sinon le iPhone, pour moi ça n'a rien de nouveau et je sais qu'avec Linux... et ouais mais nan je peux pas en parler  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon nouveau poste pour gueuler cette fois   :Smile: 

Appeul...ça pue. Na  :Razz: 

C'est une marque pour fashion victim only. Je peux comprendre à la limite: ils travaillent assez bien leur design. Pour le reste qu'on vienne pas me rebattre les oreilles avec leur qualité. Qui vaut pas un pet de lapin face aux prix pratiqués. Pour moitié moins on peut avoir la même qualité, voir même mieux.

Déjà je suis pas fan de leur ordinateurs. C'est du Intel, ok, sont donc dépendants (et ça va les arranger, croyez moi!) des futures modifs tcpa/paladium et autre connerie genre "trusted computing" (trusted? pour qui? pour les majors, fabriquants oui! pas pour le consommateurs.) qui vont apparaitres dans ce materiel. 

Le ipod... Jamais vu un truc aussi merdique. Et partout les journaleux qui y connaisent pas un pet de lapin se pâment (pour ne pas être vulgaire) devant. Ah c'est sur...quand c'est sorti l'autonomie était moins bonne que mon pc portable, ça lit que des mp3 et divers format full-proprios bien pourris, faut utiliser leur logiciel de me*** pour mettre de la zik dessus etc etc. Je ne vous apprend rien en disant que ça vaut rien donc  :Smile: 

(au passage: vive Cowon iAudio)

Et là le iPhone. Alors...Pour écouter de la musique dessus: ça change pas. qualité merdique et logiciel fermé full proprio de mises. Normal. et pour le reste...mouarf.

On faisait déjà tout ça sur certains pda-phone (et on le fait toujours!). Je vois pas de révolution là dedans  :Neutral: 

ah j'ai cherché aussi: il fait même pas VoIP le bouzin? (pas vu de truc qui disait qu'il le faisait). Là ça pue, parce que pour un produit qui se dit "innovant" il serait temps d'inclure le VoIP...

Caméra 2Mpx...bof, et une optique bof aussi d'ailleurs. Certains tel Nokia intègrent ce genre de trucs depuis 1 an et demi et bien mieux que ça.

Et pour la synchronisation mes avis que ce sera (encore!) un bon truc bien fermé tout pourri. 

Laissons ça aux snobinards qui font des ronds de fumés avec leur *** et revenons aux vrais produits en attendant que sorte...rah satané nda!

----------

## manu.acl

T'ain de sa mère, ça claque du slip, je veux le même !  :Surprised: 

[Edit]

Pour répondre à kwenspc, y'a juste l'interface de nouveau, mon téléphone portable fait tout ce que fait le iphone et je me sert pas de la moitié des fonctionalités et encore moins de la photo vu que j'ai un réflex numérique qui fait 8Mpixels avec des optiques largement supérieures à ce qui peut se faire sur un téléphone portable.  :Laughing: 

Autrement dit c'est juste pour se la raconter.  :Razz: Last edited by manu.acl on Wed Jan 10, 2007 2:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

LOL, t'as écrit deux fois "je peus", et ça c'est pas beau!

T'as fait plein plein de fautes dans le dernier message, c'est pas beau non plus!

Bref, tu peux faire mieux ^^

EDIT : c'était pour mon copain kwenspc  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> LOL, t'as écrit deux fois "je peus", et ça c'est pas beau!
> 
> T'as fait plein plein de fautes dans le dernier message, c'est pas beau non plus!
> 
> Bref, tu peux faire mieux ^^
> ...

 

oui je sais, je vais corriger (essayer du moins). Quand je suis fatigué et enervé devant ce genre de "produit" tout pourri voilà ce que ça donne. ^^

----------

## Tuxicomane

Super un téléphone pour aller avec la machine Dual-Core, CG dernier cri et Vista du beauf de Darty !   :Laughing: 

Vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des packs ?   :Razz:  

----------

## kwenspc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Super un téléphone pour aller avec la machine Dual-Core, CG dernier cri et Vista du beauf de Darty !  
> 
> Vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des packs ?   

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non les normes ne sont pas ouvertes. Fin oui et non en fait. Par exemple, dans le nouveau telephone fonctionnant sur une base Linux (OpenMocco je crois) tout est open-source...sauf le module gsm. Obligé de le mettre à part ainsi que l'api d'accès. 
> 
> Il

 

Je me suis mal exprimé, je parlais des normes qui gèrent le GSM,SMS,MMS etc qui sont ouvertes et bien doccumentées pas le programme  qu'il y a derrière pour faire tourner cette "chose"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Super un téléphone pour aller avec la machine Dual-Core, CG dernier cri et Vista du beauf de Darty !  
> 
> Vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des packs ?   

 

Critique pas trop le Dual-Core y a @Temet qui est fan   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Non les normes ne sont pas ouvertes. Fin oui et non en fait. Par exemple, dans le nouveau telephone fonctionnant sur une base Linux (OpenMocco je crois) tout est open-source...sauf le module gsm. Obligé de le mettre à part ainsi que l'api d'accès. 
> 
> Il 
> ...

 

Oui et c'est bien dommage que tout ça soit fermé. Et je te dis : ce qui rebute les fabricants d'en faire avec une api opensource c'est le prix des tests (bidons ou limite bidons en plus...).  :Sad:   Comme quoi norme ouverte veut pas dire "on peut le faire" ces messieurs les industriels (et organisme gouvernementaux de normalisation et validité aussi) savent très bien comment fermé ça en prenant des passages détournés.

----------

## titoucha

Il faut bien payer les bâtiments de l'UIT, au passage ils sont beaux, je le sais parce que j'habite à côté.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## billiob

Il nous reste le Nokia "aeon", avec l'espoir d'un "developer contest" ....

----------

## nonas

Je suis pas spécialement fan des produits Apple (Ipod :vomi:) non plus mais je suis pourtant l'heureux possesseur depuis mi-juin d'un iBook 12" (un vrai avec du ppc dedans).

Pourquoi un iBook-que-le-chipset-wifi-c'est-du-broadcom ? Parce que :

1/ je cherchais un portable 12" maxi (mais les vaio à 3000 le porte-feuille il a dit 'même pas en rêve mon gars')

2/ à l'autonomie satisfaisante (franchement quand je tape les 5h~5h30 d'autonomie je suis content quand je vois les piètres performances des autres portables toutes catégories confondues)

3/ Pas trop cher (1100 la chose avec la housse et une batterie en plus ça va)

4/ Bien supporté sous linux (même le chipset broadcom ça marche plutôt bien maintenant donc bon)

Et pour le troll : j'lui ai collé une Debian parce Gentoo c'est pas portable-ready   :Laughing: 

edit: et pour recollé au sujet, j'ai un Sagem MyX3-2-qui-fait-le-téléphone-et-pas-la-photo et je suis pas pressé d'en changer  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

http://forums.acbm.com/acbm/forum/viewthread?thread=297

faudrait vérifier, mais dans le cas où apple perdrais... on oubliera bien vite le nom de iPhone  :Razz: 

----------

## bobbix

Je ne comprends pas certaines réactions. Effectivement, ce qui a fait la popularité de l'Ipod, c'est la force marketing et je ne reviendrais pas sur ce point. Je suis l'heureux possesseurs d'un ipod mini. Et oui, je dis heureux car avant de l'acheter, je m'étais particulièrement renseigné, et tout m'a mené à penser que c'était le produit qui répondait le plus à mes besoins et qui bénéficiait du meilleur rapport qualité/prix (il y a un an et demi, j'étais au québec, j'ai payé 110 pour la version 4 Go). Son autonomie était correcte par rapport à la concurrence (voire même supérieure), il était géré par GNU/Linux (pas forcément avec soft très légaux, mais c'est comme les win32codecs...), et il était en Alu. Au bout d'un an, je ne le regrette pas. Je n'ai pas de pochette pour le protéger et il n'est pas abimé : il est solide et l'autonomie est restée correcte malgré une utilisation intensive. Et si on veut le support de l'ogg, suffit de mettre le système podlinux dessus.http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page

Je tiens tout de même à préciser que je ne suis pas fan d'apple : leur ipod vidéo et la précédente génération de nano c'était de la merde, je l'admets volontiers. 

On peut ne pas être d'accord avec la politique d'apple, notamment d'un point de vue DRM   :Sad:  ou d'antidatage de stock options   :Wink:  . Mais je pense honnêtement qu'ils apportent bien plus à l'informatique qu'il ne le bride. Ca a été les premiers à mettre l'OpenGl dans les desktops, à rendre la gestion des photos super simple, à apprendre à "monsieur tout le monde" qu'il existait autre chose que windows. Et d'un point de vue, service après vente, ils sont très bien.

Et d'un point de vue ergonomie, ils arrivent à rendre la technologie simple, ce qui est un facteur souvent oublié par les constructeurs. http://silicon.fr/fr/silicon/news/2007/01/11/tribune-technologie-c-compliqu

Donc, personnellement, je pense que l'arrivée de ces nouveaux smartphones est une bonne nouvelle et ca permet d'ajouter un OS sur mobile (j'en ai marre des pockets pc et de leur windows mobile qui ne cesse de planter).

Bobbix

----------

